# Foodsaver by Tilia Vacupack foam pressure pad.



## Gage (Oct 30, 2017)

The foam pressure pad on my food saver has worn out, there are indents in the middle and the manual specifies that this means they need to be replaced. I found one obscure sight that sells them for $20 which seems ridiculous for two pieces of foam. Has anyone been able to replace these themselves with high density foam or found parts at a reasonable price? Thank you


----------

